# DIY Shrimp Shelter



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

I came across these to purchase online (http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-shrimp-spawning/ceramic-shrimp-shelter-medium.html) but I still wanted to create my own. I saw on the forums that some members create them out of PVC pipes but the nearest Lowes and Home Depot is about 20-30 minutes away, each trip (thanks, LA traffic).

I was determined to create some for my shrimp tank and made a trip to the $1 store. I picked up some gripped ball point pens and some cable ties. What I basically did was just take the rubber grips off the pens and hold them together with the cable ties. Here is my shrimp shelter:










I was deciding whether or not to tie them with the cable ties, super glue them, or sew them together (since the rubber is soft) but I ended up using cable ties because they looked cooler. It weighs down pretty easily, surprisingly, and the shrimp seem pretty happy. That's Pinchy up there checking it out! I just thought I'd share my quick, easy, and cheap way of creating these little shelters. 

Here is a shot of the grips of the pens:


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Interesting.. Aren't those a little small though? haha Good concept though, I might try something like this


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

mjbn said:


> Interesting.. Aren't those a little small though? haha Good concept though, I might try something like this


I have two sizes, the smaller pen-sized and the marker-sized grips. I placed the pen-sized ones in first to see if they would sink and since I was so happy I took a picture of it without sinking the marker-sized ones! Haha 

It's pretty inexpensive so I would definitely give it a shot! I read that some members' shrimp didn't take to the shelters so instead of shelling out $10+ for what could potentially be a paper weight, I decided to go this route


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

That's actually a really cute size for shrimpies ! I'm surprised they sink like you said haha. The best part is there's some texture to it so the shrimp won't slip and slide like they do in the PVC homes. I had to scour my PVC shelter before the shrimp became interested in hiding in there. Just too smooth for them.


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

So creative! I love the color and you're right... the cable ties look cool!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I just may try this idea. Thank for sharing!


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

I just looked in my desk and had lots of new pens with blue rubber covers on them...
Just tied 3 together with fish string and dropped it in the tank. One of my cherry's is berried and this should make a good place to hide for the babies.....
Thanks for the idea


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

picotank said:


> I just looked in my desk and had lots of new pens with blue rubber covers on them...
> Just tied 3 together with fish string and dropped it in the tank. One of my cherry's is berried and this should make a good place to hide for the babies.....
> Thanks for the idea


One of my cherries are berried too! I can't wait to see if the babies use them as a hiding spot!


----------

